# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ biển xanh 2 ngày 2 đêm 995.000- Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

## dulichgiahy

*TOUR DU LỊCH : NINH CHỮ BIỂN XANH*

*( 02 ngày 02 đêm)*


 






*Ngày thứ 1: TP.HCM – BIỂN XANH NINH CHỮ*
*Buổi tối  22h00 :* Xe cùng hướng dẫn công ty đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi tham quan biển Ninh Chữ, nghỉ đêm trên xe .

*Ngày thứ 2: NINH CHỮ BIỂN XANH*
*Buổi sáng: 5h00 :* Đến Thành phố biển Ninh Chữ, Quý Khách làm thủ tục nhận phòng, dùng  điểm tâm sáng tại Nhà Hàng Phong Lan (Ninh Chữ). Quý khách có thể chọn một trong 03  chương trình sau :

*Chương trình 1 :  VỊNH VĨNH HY – THẾ GIỚI SAN HÔ*
*07h30:* Dùng điểm tâm sáng, Đoàn Khởi hành đi tham quan Vịnh Vĩnh Hy,đây là một vịnh biển thiên nhiên còn nhiều nét hoang sơ, phong cảnh thơ mộng. Đặc biệt  những rặng san hô ở đây được chương trình Liên hiệp quốc đánh giá là một trong những vịnh san hô đẹp nhất việt nam. Dọc nđường đi Quý khách được tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng những Cánh đồng muối bạc ngàn và nghe giới thiệu tổng quan về Quê hương ninh Thuận. Một vùng đất nắng gió vào bậc nhất Việt Nam, với các đặc sản như  nho, tỏi, dê, cừu và các loại cây thuốc quý hiếm trong khu báo tồn Núi Chuá.Trên đường, Quý khách đi ngang qua ngôi làng,nơi tổng thống chế độ cũ Nguyễn văn Thiệu đã từng sinh sống trước đây.
*08h15:* Đến Vịnh, cùng du thuyền đáy kính xem ngư dân đánh bắt cá tại Đầm đăng(ngư trường đánh bắt cá thu ảo lớn nhất Ninh Thuận) đi  qua Hòn Cá ông,Hòn Ruà, bãi đá Rô Bốt, mũi yên, để xem đàn yến làm tổ rồi mới đến Khu quần thể san hô, ngắm san hô đang vươn mình trong biển với nhiều màu sắc lúc ẩn, lúc hiện dưới làn nước trong xanh. Du khách có thể dừng lại  để tắm và lặn ngắm san hô ( nếu biển êm).
*10h00:* Du thuyền tham quan quần thể núi đá và bãi tắm Bà Điên…, Quý khách tự do tắm biển, lặn ngắm san hô và thưởng thức những món hải sản tươi sống ( chi phí tự túc)

*Chương trình 2 :   KHÁM  PHÁ  MIỀN ĐẤT  PANDURANGA*
*07h30:* Quý khách dùng điểm tâm, khởi hành đi tham quan tháp POKLONG GARAI, du khách sẽ mặc thử những trang phục truyền thống của người Chăm hoặc giả làm các cô gái Chăm, đội lu, đứng trên ngọn đồi trầu, bên ngọn tháp mơ màng và hoang dã hoặc làm đôi uyên ương của người Chăm. Du khách sẽ có những tấm hình hết sức Chăm Pa và đầy ấn tượng.
*09h15:* Đi thăm làng Gốm Chăm Bàu  Trúc , một trong những làng Gốm truyền thống và cổ xưa nhất ở khu vục Đông Nam Á  vẫn tồn tại cho đến ngày hôm nay Đến đây du khách thử làm Gốm và khắc tên mình vào sản phẩm, hoặc khắc vào những sản phẩm mà nghệ nhân chúng tôi đã làm xong. Chắc rằng du khách sẽ có những món quà theo ý muốn bằng cát và đất Phan Rang.
*10h00:* Tham quan Làng dệt Chăm Mỹ Nghiệp rất nổi tiếng, đã hình thành và phát triển từ thế kỷ XIV – XV. Du khách cũng sẽ thử làm thợ dệt tên mình vào sản phẩm hay mua những món quà lưu niệm bằng thổ cẩm để cảm nhận được đôi bàn tay khéo léo của phụ nữ Chăm củng như phong cách sống và tính cách thật thà của họ.
*10h45 :* Quý khách trở về khách sạn dùng cơm trưa, trên đường về Quý khách ghé chợ Phan Rang để mua sắm những đặc sản Phan Rang.
*Chương trình 3 : THÁP CHĂM – NÚI ĐÁ TRẮNG – LÀNG DÂN TỘC RAGLAI –GỐM BẦU TRÚC* 
*07H30:* Quý khách dùng điểm tâm , khởi hành đi tham quan tháp POKLONG GARAI, du khách sẽ mặc thử những trang phục truyền thống của người Chăm hoặc giả làm các cô gái Chăm , đội lu, đứng trên ngọn đồi trầu, bên ngọn tháp mơ màng và hoang dã hoặc làm đôi uyên ương của người Chăm . Du khách sẽ có những tấm hình hết sức Chăm Pa và đầy ấn tượng.
*08H45 :* Đến làng dân tộc Raglai , để xem cối giã gạo xưa nhất . Nơi đây du khách sẽ cảm nhận được lối sống cộng đồng đoàn kết của người Raglai trong đời sống thường ngày . Họ cùng yêu thương nhau qua những đêm giã gạo .
*09h30 :* Tiếp tục tham quan Núi Đá trắng mang màu sắc huyến thoại, đây là nơi mà trước những năm 1975 các chuyên gia người Nhật đã khám phá mỏ vàng không thành công và củng là nơi hẹn hò tỏ tình của bao đôi trai gái Chăm trong những đêm trăng sáng .
*10h15 :* Đi thăm làngGốm Chăm Bàu Trúc ,một loại Gốm độc đáo có chứa óng ánh những tia vàng non.Đây là gốm“ Xoay bằng tay và quay bằng mông“.Du khách sẽ làm thử Gốm và khắc tên mình vào sản phẩm cùng với đất và cát Phan Rang .
*11h00 :* Trở về khách sạn dùng cơm trưa .nghỉ ngơi .
*Buổi chiều:  14h00:* Tắm biển tại khu dã ngoại Ninh Chữ Tham gia chương trình “Ngày hội biển khơi” với các trò chơi vận động như :Bước chân thần tốc,Chèo thuyền trên cạn, Long phụng tranh châu , Ngôi nhà chung trên biển, Mỹ nhân ngư , Đá banh tình yêu ,đòan tàu mù,Hugo cởi Đà Điểu .. vui nhộn, độc đáo , hấp dẫn. Ban Giám khảo sẽ trao  giải  thưởng cho các ứng cử viên sáng giá đọat giải.
*18h00 :* Quý khách dùng cơm chiều, nghỉ ngơi – dạo phố biển .
*Buổi Tối:  19h00 :* Quý khách tham gia chương trình lửa trại với thần lửa và tham gia
 chương trình trò chơi độc đáo nhất hiện nay do nhóm hoạt náo viên và hướng đạo viên của Cty Gia Hy tổ chức..        
*20h00:* Quý khách tham gia chương trình giao lưu văn nghệ với chủ đề: Thời trang ngược ,Xác ướp Ai Cập, Trái cấm tình yêu,Yaout tình yêu, Cắn táo tình yêu, đập bóng, Hát cùng bè bạn, thi nhãy chachacha, dissco tình yêu, năn tượng....và chương trình giao lưu văn nghệ tự chọn “Hát về biển “.   
*22h 00:* Dùng party và thưởng thức món cháo Hào  (đặc sản của vùng biển xanh )

*Ngày thứ 3 : NINH CHỮ -  TP.HCM*
*Buổi Sáng:* Quý khách đón bình minh trên biển Ninh Chữ,dùng điểm tâm , tự do  tắm biển buổi sáng. nghỉ ngơi , dùng cơm trưa - làm thủ tục trả phòng
*Buổi chiều:* Khởi  hành về TP.HCM , trên đường về quý khách có thể dừng chân và mua sắm đặc sản tại các lò nước mắm nổi tiếng tại Phan Thiết . Đến TP.HCM, kết thúc chuyến tham quan . Chia tay  và hẹn ngày tái ngộ.


*BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 1 KHÁCH*
_(Đơn vị : Nghìn đồng)_

 *Tiêu chuẩn*
*Từ 2-12 khách*
*15 – 24 khách*
*25-31 khách*
*32 – 42 khách*
*Trên 42 khách*

*Du l**ịch*
*3.595*
*2.695*
*2.335*
*1.995*
*1.795*

Khách lẻ từ (2 - 10 khách) khởi hành thứ 5, 6, 7 hàng tuần

Khách đoàn từ 11 người trở lên đi xe riêng và khởi hành theo yêu cầu

Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm vé tàu và vé máy bay (nếu có)

Giảm giá cho khách đoàn có số lượng khách trên 100 khách

Báo giá này có thể tăng hoặc giảm tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm đăng ký tour, không áp dụng ngày lễ




*GIÁ TUOR BAO GỒM** :*

*Vận chuyển:* Xe 4, 7, 9, 16, 35, 45 chỗ đời mới, ti vi, băng đôi, máy lạnh. Đạt tiêu chuẩn du lịch. Bố trí xe phù hợp tùy theo số lượng khách đăng ký tham gia.
*Khách sạn:*
Khách sạn: Mini, 01 sao, 02 sao, 03 sao, 04 sao hoặc tương đương
 Resort: 3 - 4 Sao hoặc tương đương.
 Tiện nghi trong phòng: tivi, hệ thống nước nóng. . . vệ sinh khép kín .Phòng từ 02, 04 khách, Đầy đủ tiện nghi gần chợ và trung tâm thành phố Hoặc các khách sạn khác tương đương
*Ăn uống:* Tiêu chuẩn:
Ăn sáng: 40.000/xuất, Hủ Tìu, Bún Bò, Bánh Canh + Nước uống Cafe, Nước ngọt, đá chanh. Ăn sáng ngày 02 nếu chọn 3 và 4 sao ăn Buffet tại nhà hàng Khu Resort.
Ăn chính 80.000 đ/xuất , Tiệc 120.000đ/xuất.
 Ăn trưa, chiều: gồm 06 ->07 , thực đơn phong phú , đa dạng
*Hướng dẫn viên**:* Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách. Hoạt náo viên tổ chức các trò chơi vận động tập thể, sinh hoạt , ca hát.
*Bảo hiểm**:* Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 1_0.000.000đ/Trường hợp_.  Thuốc Y tế thông thường.
*Quà tặng**:* Mỗi vị khách trên đường đi được phục vụ nón du lịch, khăn lạnh, 02 chai nước tinh khiết 0.5l /ngày/người. Quà bánh tượng trưng cho mỗi trò chơi trên xe và sân khấu.
*Tham quan:* Giá vé đã bao gồm phí vào cổng tại các điểm tham quan.

*Giá vé trẻ em*

Từ 01t và dưới 05t miễn phí (02 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ miễn phí).
 Từ 05 đến dưới 11 tính 50% giá vé (có chỗ ngồi trên xe, xuất ăn, ngủ ghép  gia đình).Từ 11 tuổi tính bằng 100% Giá vé người lớn.

*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM* :

Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình (ăn hải sản, tắm bùn, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống trong minibar…)
 Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV (nếu có), 
 THUẾ VAT 10%.

 MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LICH GIA HY* 
 Địa Chỉ: 74/44 Trương Quốc Dung – P.10 .P.Nhuận
Điện Thoại: *08.3440452 -* *0903914652** Ms.Minh*
Email: dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn
Website : www.dulichgiahy.com
Nick yahoo: dulichgiahy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào cả nhà  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

đi tắm biển nào, nóng nực quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:Boxing: chiến đấu với mùa hè nóng nực  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:dance: Đi chơi ngày hè  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi tắm biển Ninh Chữ mùa hè, liên hệ ngay CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GIA HY  :Welcome:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc các bạn cuối tuần vui vẻ, đi du lịch nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha các bạn

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào  :Drinks: 
Cuối tuần phải đi xả stress chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch giá rẻ, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Thuê xe du lịch
Tổ chức tour trọn gói
Đại lý vé máy bay
Liên hệ ngay: Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy hotline 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Up đắt hàng, mua may bán đắt  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nhé các bạn  :Boff:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ biển xanh, khởi hành thường xuyên, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Ninh Chữ, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ công ty Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ 2 ngày, giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 với nhiều ưu đãi về giá cả cũng như chương trình.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết và được tư vấn miễn phí về  dịch vụ . Hotline 0903914652 (ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ chức tour trọn gói, thiết  kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Liên hệ Ms Minh số điện thoại  0903914652 để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói hè 2012, giá  cả  cạnh tranh, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp, vui  lòng  liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết. Hotline 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ 2 ngày giá cả  phải chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ, giá cả hữu nghị, chất lượng phục vụ chu đáo, chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Ninh Chữ 2 ngày, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh để được tư vấn miễn phí hoàn toàn về dịch vụ.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ 2 ngày . Chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được giá cả ưu đãi nhất. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 khởi hành hàng ngày, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ tour miễn phí cho khách hàng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ Biển Xanh 2 ngày với chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả ưu đãi, xây dựng dịch vụ đẳng cấp. Luôn tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí cho Quý khách có nhu cầu. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy qua số điện thoại nóng 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, giá ưu đãi, khởi hành thường xuyên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ tour. Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Ninh Chữ 2 ngày, chương  trình  cao cấp, giá phải chăng, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ cho Quý khách nếu Quý   khách có nhu cầu tổ chức Tour trọn gói. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy   0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Ninh Chữ  2 ngày,  chương trình tour hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí : Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Ninh Ch*ữ* 2 ngày với  giá phải chăng, dịch vụ cao cấp, liên tục đổi mới và nâng cấp theo yêu  cầu của khách hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ Tour miễn phí. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 để có được dịch vụ tốt nhất.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ Biển Xanh 2 ngày với giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ cao cấp, liên tục đổi mới và  nâng cấp theo yêu cầu của  khách hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ Tour miễn phí.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 để có được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ tour chuyên nghiệp và đẳng cấp, chương trình tour hấp  dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được sự tư vấn nhiệt tình nhất, và  hoàn toàn miễn phí. ĐT 08 3844 0452 hoặc hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn,  dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí, ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ biển xanh 2 ngày , khởi  hành thường xuyên, giá cả hấp dẫn, chương trình linh hoạt theo yêu cầu  của khách hàng. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí :  ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ biển xanh 2 ngày, khởi hành thường  xuyên, chất lượng tour cao cấp, giá cả cạnh tranh. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia  Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh) để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy, Quý  khách sẽ nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ Tour. Điện thoại 08 3844  0482 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy thường xuyên tổ chức  các tour du lịch với giá phải chăng, chất lượng tour luôn đảm bảo sẽ  làm hài lòng Quý khách, dịch vụ thường xuyên được nâng cấp. Liên hệ với  chúng tôi để được tư vấn tour miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903  914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch dịp Giáng sinh và tết  dương lịch, giá cả tốt, chương trình tour đặc sắc, dịch vụ đảm bảo sự  hài lòng của Quý khách. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914  652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ  chức tour du lịch trọn  gói, giá phải chăng, dịch vụ tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất, điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch nghỉ dưỡng tết Âm  lịch với dịch vụ cao cấp, giá hấp dẫn. Liên hệ sớm với Du lịch Gia Hy  để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất với giá rẻ nhất. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 -  0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)

*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên Tour du lịch  cao cấp với giá phải chăng, luôn lấy sự hài lòng của Quý khách làm tiêu  chí hàng đầu. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được giá tốt nhất và tư vấn  dịch vụ miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 , hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch và  tết Cổ truyền giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Noel giá phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy
Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch, chất lượng Tour cao cấp, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour đoàn theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, từ 5 khách trở lên  sẽ tổ chức tour riêng cho quý khách, dịch vụ cao cấp, giá thành phải  chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 , Hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Ninh Chữ, chất lượng tour cao cấp, giá trọn gói, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour lễ 30 tháng 4, chất lượng tour cao, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè 2013, nhiều chương  trình tour hấp dẫn, thú vị, tour thiết kế theo yêu cầu của Quý khách.  Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi từ ngay hôm nay để có được tour du lịch như ý  muốn.
*

----------

